# Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?



## Igel (27. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Teichfreunde.
Suche Rat in Sachen gepumten Vorabscheidern.Wer hat Erfahrungen mit einem Wellensieve der Firma Sprick?Wie ist das Compctsieve 2.Est gib ja jede Menge von diesen gepumten Spaltfiltern auf dem Markt.Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und welches Spaltsieb könnt ihr mir empfehlen.Wie sieht es aus mit dem Zusetzen der Siebe,und der Reinigung.Wie hoch sollte die Durchflußmenge bei den Sieben sein?
Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.
Schöne Grüsse Igel


----------



## rainthanner (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?*

Hallo Igel, 

im Grunde ist es egal, welches Spaltsieb du nimmst. 
Ein paar Eigenschaften, die zu beachten wären: 

Schmutzablaß, 
kein Siebgewebe, sondern nur mit Bogensieb, 
lichtdicht verschließbar muß es sein, 

Bei der Durchflußmenge ein wenig Reserve zur Pumpleistung einplanen.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## ferryboxen (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?*

hallo igel !!!

ich habe nur positive erfahrungen mit meinen spaltsieb gemacht - pumpe mit 6000 liter/min und reinige so alle 3 bis 4 wochen - reinigungszeit ca. 3 min - die durchflussmenge wird durch die grosse deines filters und siebes bestimmt - wichtig ist jedoch ein angeschlossener überlauf falls das sieb doch mal verstopft - ist bei mir allerdings noch nie passiert - und noch eins,du brauchst kein teures kaufen - selberbau ist mit etwas handwerklichen geschick einfach - dann kannst du anhand der filterkastengrösse die siebgrösse selbst bestimmen - ich find die gekauften stehen in keinem vernünftigen verhältnis siebe in jeder grösse findest du....na wo wohl e..y 

gruss lothar


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?*

Hallo Lothar,

das 





> pumpe mit 6000 liter/min


ist aber sicherlich ein Schreibfehler, oder? 6m³ die Minute wäre doch "etwas" heftig oder?  ... so eine Pumpe würde ich ansonsten gern mal  live in Aktion sehen wollen


----------



## ferryboxen (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?*

hallo annett !!

natürlich 6000 liter in der stunde - sorry fehler meinerseits schäm 

gruss lothar


----------



## Igel (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?*

Hallo Zusammen.
Danke für eure Auskünfte.
Schöne Grüsse Igel


----------



## Thomas_H (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?*



			
				ferryboxen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo igel !!!
> 
> ich habe nur positive erfahrungen mit meinen spaltsieb gemacht - pumpe mit 6000 liter/min und reinige so alle 3 bis 4 wochen - reinigungszeit ca. 3 min - die durchflussmenge wird durch die grosse deines filters und siebes bestimmt - wichtig ist jedoch ein angeschlossener überlauf falls das sieb doch mal verstopft - ist bei mir allerdings noch nie passiert - und noch eins,du brauchst kein teures kaufen - selberbau ist mit etwas handwerklichen geschick einfach - dann kannst du anhand der filterkastengrösse die siebgrösse selbst bestimmen - ich find die gekauften stehen in keinem vernünftigen verhältnis siebe in jeder grösse findest du....na wo wohl e..y
> 
> gruss lothar



Salut,
was du meinst sind Siebe oder Fliegengitter!

Mit einem Spaltsieb kann man das gar nicht vergleichen!

Die findet man auch nicht bei Ebay)

MfG
Thomas


----------



## ferryboxen (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?*

hallo thomas !!!

ich denke das jeder seine erfahrungen macht - bei mir funktioniert mein selbstgebauter siebfilter einwandfrei - da wir in unserer firma gute schlosser haben , war es ein leichtes einen filter aus edelstahl zu bauen - und auch bei e..y bekommt man vernünftiges material - ( ich habe weder fliegengitter noch irgendeinen karnickeldraht ) es liegt doch an jeden selbst was er kauft....bei mir ist die obere matte 200 mµ die darunterliegende 150 mµ - jede kann ich unabhängig von einander zum reinigen rausziehen - auch nach einer saison betrieb ist im unteren kasten nur eine schicht von ca.3 - 4 cm staubfeiner dreck - desweiteren habe ich noch einen skimmer laufen - wasserqualität messe ich mindestens einmal pro woche - immer ohne beanstandungen - meine fische fühlen sich wohl,pflanzen wachsen prima und das wasser ist schön klar - somit bin ich mit meinen systhem zufrieden - dieser filter wurde schon 4 mal für freunde gebaut und jeder findet ihn top.......gruss lothar


----------



## Thorsten (31. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?*

Hallo Lothar,

kannst Du bitte mal ein Pic von deinem Spaltsieb zeigen?

Mich interessiert deine Version mit den 2 Sieben, vor allem die gesamte Bauweise, sprich der Winkel von den Sieben, die Abmaße etc.

Wäre sehr nett von dir.



P.S.
Oder Du stellst es in dem "Eigenbau Technik" Thread vor, wäre auch klasse.


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit gepumten Spaltfiltern?*



			
				ferryboxen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo thomas !!!
> 
> ich denke das jeder seine erfahrungen macht - bei mir funktioniert mein selbstgebauter siebfilter einwandfrei - da wir in unserer firma gute schlosser haben , war es ein leichtes einen filter aus edelstahl zu bauen - und auch bei e..y bekommt man vernünftiges material - ( ich habe weder fliegengitter noch irgendeinen karnickeldraht ) es liegt doch an jeden selbst was er kauft....bei mir ist die obere matte 200 mµ die darunterliegende 150 mµ - jede kann ich unabhängig von einander zum reinigen rausziehen - auch nach einer saison betrieb ist im unteren kasten nur eine schicht von ca.3 - 4 cm staubfeiner dreck - desweiteren habe ich noch einen skimmer laufen - wasserqualität messe ich mindestens einmal pro woche - immer ohne beanstandungen - meine fische fühlen sich wohl,pflanzen wachsen prima und das wasser ist schön klar - somit bin ich mit meinen systhem zufrieden - dieser filter wurde schon 4 mal für freunde gebaut und jeder findet ihn top.......gruss lothar





Hallo Lothar,

die Frage hieß doch:

"mit gepumten *Spaltfiltern*"

Selbstverständlich streite ich nicht ab, daß es auch gute Siebfilter gibt.
Allerdings kann es dem Spaltfilter-
oder Spaltsieb als Bogensieb nicht das Wasser reichen.

Die Unterschiede machen sich nicht nur im Preis bemerkbar.

So reinige ich mein Spaltsieb nur ca. alle 6 Wochen mit dem Kärcher.
2* am Tag ziehe ich mit der Hand den Dreck vom Sieb.

MfG
Thomas


----------

